# Holding low



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

ok here's my problem I'm holding below the x about 2" there is no movement in the pin what so ever,it just sits there but low and I have to fight to get it back up in the x.I've tried adjusting the weights on my stab front and back,messed around with mass weight and holding weight and draw length.in the last year I've went from 27" to 28" in my draw length and I do have to tip my head just a hair to get my nose on the string and I notice when I do thats what is causing me to hold low but I've messed with different anchor points as well but they wasnt comfortable and made my pin move in tight fast eratic circles.if I go any longer in draw length my nock is going to be in line with me ear and probably won't have a spot to anchor to.I've also tried putting more weight in my top limb to maybe help but after 2 turns and it didn't help so I reset it to even.I shoot way better than average and score well but I'm beat to crap after the shoot and my arm kills me from fighting it into the x so my question is what to do now and thanks in advance for any help.










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516311,-82.379217


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Shorten 1/8 at a time see if that helps.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Target panic. I get it from time to time and have to bend at the waist to get my pin up.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Put your finger behind the trigger and see if you can hold in the spot. If you can it's the starting of TP.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/user/perfarch#p/u/16/a-9HDQeUXFk

Watch this. There are others that are very helpful.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Sounds like peep sight height

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

carlielos said:


> Sounds like peep sight height
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyBKOApNqos


I think you might be right about the peep I'm going to move it a smidge and also shorten up the draw a little.it's not target panic I do know that I shoot back tension and never rush my shot,if it doesn't go off before I start shaking I let down and repeat my shot process.it's definitely in my draw length and maybe a little in my peep.I shot Like crap tonight and could not get the pin to settle,I had some one watching me tonight and they told me I didn't have enough room for follow through after the release so I shortened the draw after I got home and the pin settled down right away,I'm going to be between 27.5 and 28" but still holding a little low but not as much as before.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516264,-82.379102


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

Great videos and it sounds exactly like the problem I'm having,


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516202,-82.379125


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Thinking I've heard this syndrome before... like from just about every one of the guys I've cured to date. (See below link>)


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> Thinking I've heard this syndrome before... like from just about every one of the guys I've cured to date. (See below link>)


It's not target panic at all,my pin stays at the same spot before and after the release.if I just hold and let the pin fall where it falls the arrow hits where the pin was sitting which is an inch or so below the x,if I pull the pin up and hold it in the x it goes in the x but it wears me down to fight it in there.I appreciate your help and looked at your web site and I'm not interested so please don't pm me and push your product on me.you and your product very well might cure target panic but I can tell you I don't have it.I have in the past and struggled with it but I make it a point now to concentrate more on good form and a clean release more than Perfect scores.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516143,-82.379144


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Lots of different typs of TP. I talked to Caoch Bernie on the phone the other day and talked to him for 1/2 hr. when the pin drops below the X why are you looking at pin? if you look at pin it will freeze there. Look at the x keep looking at the X pin will go there trust it if not let down start over. I know this because I do it freeze below if I follow Bernies advise it works but if I follow pin below it freezes. I;m sure I didn't explane this well but I can tell you that if your thinking anything but the X when at full draw you have TP.


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

I can hold on the x but as soon as I tilt my head forward so my nose hits the string it drops down,when I bring my nose off the string it pulls the pin back up.I know what tp is and this is not.how can it be tp if I've never even started my shot process yet,like I said when I tilt my head forward the pin goes down and when I tilt back up and take my nose off the string it comes back up.I've taken some twists out of the string and it has helped a ton as far as the pin dropping but the pin has a lot of fast side to side now.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516222,-82.379103


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm recently went throguh a very similar issue and have evaluated the following with great results:
1) Make sure your DL is spot on, a couple of twists to the string is all it will take to either throw things off or bring everything under control--you picture looks like you may actually be a little long in DL, but it's not the best picture to make this analysis.
2) Make sure you're always bringing the string to your face and not the other way around. You should not be dropping your head into the string to make contact with it. A very SLIGHT head movement after reaching anchor is okay, but more than that and your pin will likely continue to drop out the bottom or you will get scattered shots due to excessive muscle use.
3) Bow stabilization. You may need additional weight on your side rod or increase in overall mass weight of bow to slow the sight movement you're experiencing. Also try locating your side rod as low on the riser as possible with the weight close to the plane of the riser. 
4) Make sure you're not slightly overbowed. Take a couple of turns out of the limbs and see if this does not slow things down a little. Again, from the pic, it appears you may be leaning away from the target with your upper body, this could also cause your pin to drop.

Good luck and hope this helps. Keep plugging away at it and you will discover exactly what the root cause is.


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

montigre said:


> I'm recently went throguh a very similar issue and have evaluated the following with great results:
> 1) Make sure your DL is spot on, a couple of twists to the string is all it will take to either throw things off or bring everything under control--you picture looks like you may actually be a little long in DL, but it's not the best picture to make this analysis.
> 2) Make sure you're always bringing the string to your face and not the other way around. You should not be dropping your head into the string to make contact with it. A very SLIGHT head movement after reaching anchor is okay, but more than that and your pin will likely continue to drop out the bottom or you will get scattered shots due to excessive muscle use.
> 3) Bow stabilization. You may need additional weight on your side rod or increase in overall mass weight of bow to slow the sight movement you're experiencing. Also try locating your side rod as low on the riser as possible with the weight close to the plane of the riser.
> ...


Thanks,I think I have it fixed now and it was definitely the draw length.I would've never thought that a 1/4" would make such a difference but it is night and day now and I did add almost 2 more ounces on the front stab and the side to side movement is almost non existent now but the extra mass weight is going to kill me.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516193,-82.379084


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it worked out!!!


----------

